
Hans Zimmer is composing the sound for BMW’s electric vehicles - emrekutlu
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/27/hans-zimmer-is-composing-the-sound-for-bmws-electric-vehicles/
======
tomohawk
Talk about compensating...

